Which software do you need but which doesn't exist yet? - juli3n
======
kleer001
A butler that follows me around, figures out what I do, when and where, then
anticipates what I might like to do in the future, listens to requests to do
things and their frequency. A discrete white flag in the corner of my phone
becomes blue when it thinks it has something I might be interested in or has a
suggestion about things I might have forgotten.

A realistic dating sim with characters that have realtime lives and interests.
For example there's a new movie/play/show/sportsEvent that's out on
netflix/streaming/broadcast. They express interest, we make a date. I see the
movie/play/show/sportsEvent they are watching at the same time and make
comments about the content.

App fixer. Don't like the way the default photo app treats your images? Need
your fav game to be playable in landscape mode and not just portrait mode. Use
App Fixer.

------
dragonbonheur
A RAD tool that allows one person to define a GUI and hook it up to a
spreadsheet that can do file access, database access, sockets, email, TWAIN
image acquisition, and produce an executable or a web app.

Something that competes with and obliterates Facebook by just extending Email.
Just present my email in a timeline format, allow me to block people who I
don't want to get messages from again. status updates would be CCs to all my
contacts or only a database entry to a free, non-siloed server. Instant
messages would be either on IRC or XMPP within the same client.

There you have it, buddy. Go conquer!

~~~
miguelrochefort
What about profiles, interests, albums, etc?

I'd rather kill email.

~~~
dragonbonheur
Remember mailing lists? The new social mail client would pull collections of
related tagged emails on request.

It's an idea worth exploring further, just to break facebook's monopoly. Even
a mail client without profiles, interests and albums but which presents emails
in timeline format could contribute to that. I won't pretend it's the ultimate
solution, I will just assert that simple ideas lead to bigger and better ideas
even if the implementers have to pivot sometimes so it's worth thinking about.

------
taurath
Something that can track every aspect of my mood subjectively without constant
user input and correlate with my actions and habits.

------
edimaudo
Software that can program itself.

